# Recover deleted emails Outlook 2007



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I`m on Outlook 2007 account pop/smtp-Windows XP-Home Edition. 
I understand that, to have the "recover deleted items" in the dropdown in Outlook 2007 (tools), i would need to have a Microsoft Exchange account. However, i don`t need a Microsoft Exchange account, but i understand there is a way to recover deleted emails etc., by going through the .pst file.
Can you advise please?:wave:


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

No.
The Microsoft Exchange thing is because Exchange retains your deleted messages and folders in a separate (hidden / administrative) folder for a period of time. Just in case.
For Pop mail, you would need to use a third party recovery tool. Google for what's available. If doing that, you should really not be using the PC in the meantime, as any file saves you do might overwrite the deletions.
Recovery software has a mixed success rate, depending on how much you've used that drive since you deleted stuff.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

clyde123 said:


> No.
> The Microsoft Exchange thing is because Exchange retains your deleted messages and folders in a separate (hidden / administrative) folder for a period of time. Just in case.
> For Pop mail, you would need to use a third party recovery tool. Google for what's available. If doing that, you should really not be using the PC in the meantime, as any file saves you do might overwrite the deletions.
> Recovery software has a mixed success rate, depending on how much you've used that drive since you deleted stuff.


Thank You.:wave:


----------



## Julie178 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi~
The feature 'recover deleted items' requires you to use a Microsoft Exchange account. Most home and personal accounts do not use Exchange. This feature is designed for advanced users who are comfortable backing up and modifying the Microsoft Windows® Registry.
More detail at: Recover deleted items from any folder - Outlook - Office.com


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank You. i have seen where the registry can be changed by going through to type in DumpsterAlwaysOn and change the dword value to 1. After that the "recover deleted items" option was supposed to be available in the dropdown under tools in Outlook 2007, but it didn`t happen in mine. Have you heard of that registry change?:wave:


----------



## marshalhubs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Julie Frances,

Microsoft-office has option to recover deleted email from MS Outlook 2007 , kindly visit this link for more information : Recover deleted items - Outlook - Office.com


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank You. :wavey:


----------

